# Bildstreifen Motive



## Lenhard (13. Juli 2004)

hi, ich bin neu hier, und hab schon meine erste Frage/Bitte an die etwas erfahreneren Photoshopern, und Designer...

Ich möchte für eine Homepage einige Bildstreifen (längliche Grafiken am oberen Bildschirmrand/ für "home" hab ich dieses schon gemacht: http://www.x-pi.org/index.aspx und noch ca. 5 weitere die noch nicht online sind...) machen, und hab jetzt als Thema "Hilfe" , "Info" , "Feedback" , und irgendwie bin ich nicht ganz kreativ genug um mir dazu was einfallen zu lassen   desswegen hier die Frage an euch, hat jemand eine Idee was ich für Motive nehmen könnte ? (es reichen auch nur Anregungen...)

Danke schon im Vorraus!

Mfg Lenny


----------



## BSA (13. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Nicht böse gemeint, aber schau mal in die Netique...

Dein Beitrag wird sicher bald verschoben oder geschlossen...

#EDIT

Wende dich doch einfach mal an die Creative Lounge


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BSA _
> *Wende dich doch einfach mal an die Creative Lounge *


Was hiermit getan wäre


----------

